# moving buns to UK



## MisterBiscuit (Sep 27, 2009)

I will be moving to the UK in a few months and am having a very hard time deciding what to do with my buns. I absolutely want to take them with me, however I am not too keen on the idea of putting them into quarantine for six months. I was thinking that I could fly into another country in the EU that doesn't require bunny quarantine, but I cannot seem to find one that does. Does anyone know of any countries in or around the EU that do not have quarantine requirements for buns? And does anyone have experience with moving buns? I'm a little concerned about both the flight and the potential six month quarantine.

Thanks!


----------



## Demismith (Sep 28, 2009)

Where are you from?
I know there are plenty of breeders in the UK that import rabbits.


----------



## MisterBiscuit (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm from the US.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope you are able to take them with you!
I would be very sad if I had to leave all my buns behind 
Welcome to the forum aswell!
I would love to help you out, but I don't know anything about this area of discussion lol
Best of luck!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 29, 2009)

here is a website about bringing buns into the UK, it also provides numbers that you can call for more help, hopefully this may be of some use to you. It seems however that if you wish to bring your buns they will have to go into quarentine.
http://www.animalpassports.co.uk/rabbit-rodent-pet-passport.htm
and here is some info from the rabbit welfare site:
http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/info-sheets/quarantine.htm
hope these may help


----------



## boz.bunny (May 30, 2011)

Has there been any progress in regard to this topic? I would like to move to the UK for grad school, but don't want my buns to go through 6 months of quarantine. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Nela (Jun 16, 2011)

Borrowed from the RWAF website:

We cannot stress strongly enough that any rabbit owner contemplating moving a rabbit into or out of the UK must obtain the very latest information from DEFRA, the Department of the Environment, Food and Rural Affairs - formerly known as MAFF. Your own vet may also be able to help you. 

Pet Travel Scheme Helpline Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs
Area 201 
1a Page Street
London 
SW1P 4PQ 

Telephone: +44 (0)870 2411710 (Monday to Friday - 8.30am to 5pm UK time)
Fax: +44 (0)20 7904 6206

Email: [email protected] (please enclose your postal address and a day time telephone number)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/PETS/rabbits.htm http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/PETS/Regulation/eu_reg.htm http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/factsheet/factsheet.htm 

That is for the UK. *IF* I am not mistaken, there were no special requirements for rabbits if coming to the Netherlands. Therefore, maybe it is possible to get to the UK from the Netherlands with your rabbit.I am not exactly sure how that works though. I wonder if you'd be able to get a pet passport through here. It might be a bit complicated but might be worth looking into if you really want to take your rabbits. Here in the Netherlands, they say they don't require anything special but I would still have gotten the health certificate (it needs to be certified through the appropriate Department, not just the vet) etc. JUST in case.


----------



## LaylaLop (Sep 26, 2011)

Hm.. when I moved for school it wasn't to a different country, but my bunnies were very old and I felt it'd be too stressful on them. It depends on your bunnies' health as well as what you want. In my case I didn't want them to die in transit so I rehomed them where they were very spoiled for the last months to years of their lives. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## emjrabbitwolf (Oct 15, 2011)

The rules change from January 1st 2-12, so it can all depend on when you want to come to the UK? You can look it up online for all the details

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/quarantine/


----------



## MayumiShiori (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everyone.
I know this is an old topic, but I thought I shouldn't start a new one on the same subject..

I'm from Italy, me and my fiancee are planning to move to UK for good.
I've read the new updated DEFRA, so it says bunnies can freely be moved to UK from any EU country (and viceversa), without quarantine and stuffs. The bunny has his vaccination book regulary updated.. So far I've only found one air company wich allows rabbits to travel: the British Airways, but, from what I got, it must go in the cargo. Well I'm not sure I'd find him alive once landed..
Is there anyone who knows if there's an air company wich allows rabbits to be taken with you, and not in the cargo?


----------



## EMMIE (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ no sorry, but you could always drug him so that he doesnt get stressed...


----------

